# Corner Traps finally finished!



## chas

I _finally_ got around to finishing my "superchunk" style corner traps:


----------



## Captain Crunch

Those are sweet nice job . 
How much of a difference do they make? How you done any testing yet?


----------



## chas

> How much of a difference do they make? How you done any testing yet?


I haven't done any measurements, but music definitely sounds better! Imaging seems to pull slightly to the left...I have a bare wall on the right (opposite the sofa) that needs a panel. I'm still working on panels (for that spot and behind the L-C-R speakers). Haven't had time to watch any movies yet.


----------



## avaserfi

Did you document the build by any chance? I am pretty curious to see how you built these as they look great.

Imaging might be pulling slightly left because of non-symmetry within the room. It seems that the couch on the left side of your set up could be acting as an absorber and cause this off-set imaging.


----------



## chas

> Did you document the build by any chance? I am pretty curious to see how you built these as they look great.
> 
> Imaging might be pulling slightly left because of non-symmetry within the room. It seems that the couch on the left side of your set up could be acting as an absorber and cause this off-set imaging.


My thoughts exactly on the imaging....which is why I want a nice panel on the wall opposite the couch.

I did snap a few photos during the build of these. I'll post them as soon as I have time to get them edited and uploaded.


----------



## chas

The traps were designed around my limited woodworking skills. It's basically a stack of 703 wedges with a cloth covered "grill". I started with a triangular wood base and stacked wedges half way up the wall:








At the halfway point a center support was cut from 2 X 2's. The sides were cut a half inch longer than the fiberglass wedges, and cut at a 45 degree angle to match the face of the wedges:








The stack was continued to the ceiling where I attached another set of 2 X 2's with 45-degree face cuts. Industrial stength velcro was attached to the faces of the 2 X 2's to attach the "grills":








The grills were made from 8-foot fir strips with cross braces top, bottom, and center:








Braced behind with t-braces and L-braces:
















Test fit:








The "grills" were sprayed flat black and then covered with speaker cloth from Joanne's Fabrics (not too expensive with a 50% off coupon). The velcro was stapled to the back of the grills and they were placed against the 2 X 2's in the corner that had been faced with velcro. That industrial strength stuff is quite strong!


----------



## avaserfi

That looks very different than expected - I was expecting a stand alone unit that could be pulled away from the wall. Nice and sneaky build, I like it.

Is there any reason you did not use OC705 rather than using OC703?

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## chas

> Is there any reason you did not use OC705 rather than using OC703?


I bought two cases of the 703 a while back. I think I was planning on using one case to build two four foot corner traps and use the other case for some 2" panels. Somewhere along the line I decided to make the traps floor to ceiling.


----------



## eugovector

Very nice, now you just need a black curtain across the rest of that wall to even out the look.


----------



## chas

> Very nice, now you just need a black curtain across the rest of that wall to even out the look.


Thanks. Actually I lke the contrast of the black corners. The paint on that wall is much darker in person (the camera flash makes it look several shades lighter than it is).


----------



## bpape

Nicely done. Very clean looking.

Bryan


----------



## cburbs

How many 703s to fill one corner?


----------



## chas

> How many 703s to fill one corner?


A case for each corner (6 sheets) with an eight foot ceiling. Each sheet was cut into eight 2" high wedges.


----------



## udaman

Looks great. This is what I was searching for. Thanks for posting with pics!!


----------



## chas

> This is what I was searching for. Thanks for posting with pics!!


No problem...good luck with your project!


----------



## Prof.

The wedges look very cleanly cut..What did you use to cut them with.?.
I assume that the're each 2" thick..


----------



## chas

> The wedges look very cleanly cut..What did you use to cut them with.?.
> I assume that the're each 2" thick..


Yes they are 2 inches thick. I cut them with an electric knife (like you use at Thanksgiving to carve a turkey!). Someone out there has a video showing how he cut fiberglass panels with one of these so I went to Walmart and picked one up for $9.95. It works great and was well worth the ten bucks.


----------



## chas

Here's a link to that video on cutting 703:

Cut rigid fiberglass for a corner bass trap


----------



## Prof.

Thanks for the link...It's a very good explanation on how to make corner chunks..
I wouldn't have believed the an electric carving knife would cut it so cleanly..


----------



## Bob_99

Chas,

I just saw this thread and want to echo the other comments. Very nicely done, looks great and I really like your method of construction. I definitely learned something new.

Thanks for posting the pictures.

Bob


----------



## chas

Thanks Bob. The design may be a bit unusual, but it worked for me!


----------



## udaman

I got a pack of OC703 and ready to do the corner traps like Chas. Now I'm a bit hesistant to leave the OC703 exposed. I know the cloth frame will cover it up after the OC703 is placed in the corner. 

But I wonder will the fiberglass fragments easily get loose and be all over the room? 
Or is there another material besides OC703 that is 'not itching' that can be use?


----------



## chas

> I got a pack of OC703 and ready to do the corner traps like Chas. Now I'm a bit hesistant to leave the OC703 exposed. I know the cloth frame will cover it up after the OC703 is placed in the corner.
> 
> But I wonder will the fiberglass fragments easily get loose and be all over the room?


Good question....I'd like to hear some thoughts on this as well.


----------



## avaserfi

I have had my homemade treatments for about 6 months now and have noticed zero deterioration of the OC705. I highly doubt you will have any trouble with it especially if it is covered. Just be sure to wear a mask when working with it. Even an open fabric which is acoustically transparent will hold any loose fibers in.


----------



## bpape

Agreed - it shouldn't be an issue. The only time fibers behind a cloth can become loose is if it gets banged on pretty good to the point it embeds in the fabric and then comes loose. This would take several instances of being hit.

If you're concerned anyway, you can get 3lb acoustical cotton that performs very very well but is approx double the price.

Bryan


----------



## udaman

Thanks for responses.


----------



## Blueeyedfrog

The traps look great and the blow by blow photos are really helpful too.


----------



## Sonnie

I gave Blue his own thread... :T


----------



## AnthemAVM

Nice looking traps.

Anyone have a plan for traps that, that can be moved?

I am not sure my wife will go for them being permanent to the wall.

Thanks


----------



## Guest

Very nice work. The traps looks clean and sharp. Thanks for posting the pics and the video clip. This is a tremendous help to me!:hail:


----------



## chas

Thanks hifi....they've worked well for me.

Anthem, I have seen photos of free-standing DIY corner traps on several forums. If you can't track any down let me know and I'll look around when I have time.


----------



## salvasol

AnthemAVM said:


> Nice looking traps.
> 
> Anyone have a plan for traps that, that can be moved?
> 
> I am not sure my wife will go for them being permanent to the wall.
> 
> Thanks


What about this???? :yes:





























You can build them or better ... you can buy it from GIK (www.gikacoustics.com) they're sponsors in this forum :bigsmile:


----------



## bpape

Just to add a note, right now, we're offering a 10% off coupon on Tri Traps. This will be good for probably 2-3 weeks. 

Bryan


----------



## chas

> Just to add a note, right now, we're offering a 10% off coupon on Tri Traps and Pillar Traps. This will be good for probably 2-3 weeks.


Though I'm happy with the way my traps turned out...if I had to do it over again I would probably just buy and stack some Tri-traps from GIK.


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the in depth pictures and video.It looks great and I was definitely shocked to see what was behind that black


----------



## StuBerger

chas said:


> The traps were designed around my limited woodworking skills. It's basically a stack of 703 wedges with a cloth covered "grill". I started with a triangular wood base and stacked wedges half way up the wall:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the halfway point a center support was cut from 2 X 2's. The sides were cut a half inch longer than the fiberglass wedges, and cut at a 45 degree angle to match the face of the wedges:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stack was continued to the ceiling where I attached another set of 2 X 2's with 45-degree face cuts. Industrial stength velcro was attached to the faces of the 2 X 2's to attach the "grills":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The grills were made from 8-foot fir strips with cross braces top, bottom, and center:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Braced behind with t-braces and L-braces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Test fit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "grills" were sprayed flat black and then covered with speaker cloth from Joanne's Fabrics (not too expensive with a 50% off coupon). The velcro was stapled to the back of the grills and they were placed against the 2 X 2's in the corner that had been faced with velcro. That industrial strength stuff is quite strong!


Those look great! I have been plannng on doing the same myself but with the room I am stuck with for my HT due to wifey, I am limited to what I can do...where my subs and fronts speakers are there is a window to one of the side which woul dlimit the size of the bass trap...any suggestions? Could I make them alot narrower and add some treatment to the front wall?

BTW...If anyone in here has suggestions on good ways to treat the room from hell...please let me know...thanks soooo much!


----------



## StuBerger

Which fabric did you buy at Joanne Fabrics...it seems I can't find speaker cloth on their site!


----------



## chas

StuBerger said:


> Which fabric did you buy at Joanne Fabrics...it seems I can't find speaker cloth on their site!


I found it in-store. If you have one nearby just ask them for speaker cloth.


----------



## StuBerger

Nope, I live in a small town in southern Illinois...but when I get to go shop i n the next large town I will check it out but I have found a few places on the web! You did great work....now I got to fight my room from hell!


----------



## chas

StuBerger said:


> Nope, I live in a small town in southern Illinois...but when I get to go shop i n the next large town I will check it out but I have found a few places on the web! You did great work....now I got to fight my room from hell!


You should start a new thread for your room and post your pictures there...you will probably get some good feedback from regulars like bpape with suggestions on treatments.


----------



## StuBerger

chas said:


> You should start a new thread for your room and post your pictures there...you will probably get some good feedback from regulars like bpape with suggestions on treatments.


Thanks Chas..I just did...hope to get some feedback!

My big concern is my sub placement...I am VERY limited where I could put them..I am planning on getting two more HSU's for the rear corners.

I was told to move my subs where my fronts are now but I tried that a few weeks ago...I watched Rambo and at the scene where the captures are being let off of a few trucks to run through a field full of mines...I noticed you could hear the people but they sounded way far to the left of the screen, like they weren't in the scene but you could hear them! I am not sure this was happening due to my not re-running MCACC on my Pioneer but that I don't think was the culprit...just that the fronts were to far apart...but I am a newbie. If MCACC would be able to correct that I would move my subs in more where the fronts are now...

Update...wife doesn't want the speaker blocking the window so it's of to acoustic treatment alley!


----------



## StuBerger

Okay, while the wife was asleep..(lol)...I moved the fronts as suggested and re-ran MCACC...here's what happend:

It still seems like the speakers are too far from the viewing screen...the scene I used as reference still sounded like the people talking and screaming weren't in the movie...while the scene was then playing I moved the speakers closer to the TV and found a sweet spot where it sounded "normal" to me..right where they were before!

Also, the subs, being in closer to the TV didn't sound better or worse! Maybe since how small th room is having two just fills in the room nicely!

But then again, I am fresh to all this HT stuffola!


----------



## michaelcarey

That's a real nice design. Simple and effective. I might have to emulate this in my HT.

I really have to do something with the screen wall, there is a large painted out window in the middle behind the screen, but the corners should be able to accommodate bass traps like yours easily.

Good work!

Michael.


----------



## chas

Thanks Michael...they've been up a couple years now and are holding up well.


----------



## chas

I just realized my original picture was a bit dated as I bought a new TV about a year and a half ago, so I updated the photo from the big old caveman 36" tube to the newer 50" plasma.
Old:








New:


----------



## waldo563

Chas,

Those are nice. I built some that look a lot like yours. But my real question is how much does that potted plant dance around on that big sub when you have the volume cranked up? Also, did you build the traps behind your mains? Did you notice much of a difference with the panels behind your mains?


----------



## chas

waldo563 said:


> Chas,
> 
> Those are nice. I built some that look a lot like yours. But my real question is how much does that potted plant dance around on that big sub when you have the volume cranked up? Also, did you build the traps behind your mains? Did you notice much of a difference with the panels behind your mains?


Ha...don't make fun of my wife's plant! Yes the sub will rattle the pictures on the wall but the sub is solid as a rock and does not vibrate at all so her plant is safe.

The main difference I notice with the panels is a greater sense of clarity and separation...which I attribute to less reflections off the front wall.


----------



## pfp

Those traps look really nice. I only hope I can mange to pull that off 1/2 a well myself.


----------



## chas

pfp said:


> Those traps look really nice. I only hope I can mange to pull that off 1/2 a well myself.


I saw your dedicated room thread...wish I had a dedicated room with projector! Keep us posted with pictures as things progress....it's looking great.


----------



## Stroud Creek

Great Job


----------



## paulspencer

People often comment about WAF issues with traps. I look at this picture and wonder what they are talking about! Really, they just look like curtains (almost) over corner windows. Nice job.


----------



## chas

paulspencer said:


> People often comment about WAF issues with traps. I look at this picture and wonder what they are talking about! Really, they just look like curtains (almost) over corner windows. Nice job.


Thanks. My wife was a little concerned when I started the project but she was quite happy with the results.


----------



## pato

nice :yes:


----------



## Rodstintshop

What is the 703 is it all just wood I was thinking of building some thing kind of like this but stuffing them with the cotton blue jean stuff they are using in houses its a spray in like stuff.give me your input


----------



## chas

Rodstintshop said:


> What is the 703 is it all just wood I was thinking of building some thing kind of like this but stuffing them with the cotton blue jean stuff they are using in houses its a spray in like stuff.give me your input


703 are rigid sheets of fiberglass, that in this case have been sliced up into wedges to stack in the corners. I'm sorry but I don't know how the cotton would compare...you would probably be better off starting a new thread asking this question so it doesn't get lost here.


----------



## Rodstintshop

I have been reading more and I'm going to go the same route you did do you think the 705 would be better I read were you said you had the 703 thats why you went that way I also saw were some people don't go all the way from top to bottom are you happy with the way your setup is working?


----------

